

Hacker Newsletter - Week 29 - duck
http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=faa8eb4ef3a111cef92c4f3d4&id=c056a2d6d8&e=9400a162bb

======
duck
This isn't good - it seems like this week's edition got blocked by gmail's
spam filter (at least for me and a couple others). Anyone else see the same
thing? I had been getting 60%+ on my open rate, but I think this will kill
that.

Why would this get marked as spam? Any ideas?

~~~
instakill
Mine was also marked as spam (Also Gmail).

~~~
duck
Thanks for letting me know. Just sent out a follow-up email. I hate sending
addition emails, but figured this was justified since hardly anyone has
actually seen it.

~~~
instakill
Thanks. Got that one.

